
Ask HN: A good and not-so-shady alternative to Google Analytics - ainiriand
I am looking to replace the visitor tracker and analytics on some of my sites.<p>I am currently using Google Analytics. Is there any other alternative? I can use less complexity and features!
======
harianus
A little late to the party but I’m the developer of Simple Analytics. Servers
in Iceland, not selling YOUR data and have it in a simple and clean interface.

------
arachno
Matomo seems to be a good solution (called Piwik in earlier times)

